# Southern foods



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

If you are from the south you know that fried chicken is a must to eat .Sweet tea is always on the table and gravy and biscuits with grits is your most wanted breakfast .So being a southern lady that I am these are some of my favorite foods .May I ask what are some of yours ?Leah


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2017)

Pimento cheese sandwiches!

Greens or green beans with smoked pork, garlic, a hot pepper pod or two and maybe a few walnut sized red potatoes to make it a meal.

Soup beans and corn bread.

Coconut cake, the kind that sits in the refrigerator for a couple of days before it is served.


----------



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pimento cheese sandwiches!
> 
> Greens or green beans with smoked pork, garlic, a hot pepper pod or two and maybe a few walnut sized red potatoes to make it a meal.
> 
> ...



My grandmother who's passed used to make me Hershey chocolate cake every time we came to visit it's still one of my favorite.and I also love pimento cheese sandwiches my mom makes them for me when I go home to visit ,love potato's too ..Sounds good to me..&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 19, 2017)

Span and fried cheese grits!

also, a mess of greens.

black eyed peas.

Red velvet cupcakes_._


----------



## Temperance (Apr 19, 2017)

Country Fried Steak
Fried Okra
Fried Green Tomatoes
Chicken & Dumplings
Cobbler
Just to name a few.


----------



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Span and fried cheese grits!
> 
> also, a mess of greens.
> 
> ...



Love all​of these yummy ..Leah


----------



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Country Fried Steak
> Fried Okra
> Fried Green Tomatoes
> Chicken & Dumplings
> ...



Love love fried okra and country fried steak the best ..Leah


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 19, 2017)

*I am not from the south, but always work black eye peas into the menu on New Years day.  My husband loves grits.   Other favorites, include  chicken and biskets with gravy..I have learned to make it well.  I love a good batch of chili,  dirty rice, or a meatloaf with mashed taters.*


----------



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am not from the south, but always work black eye peas into the menu on New Years day.  My husband loves grits.   Other favorites, include  chicken and biskets with gravy..I have learned to make it well.  I love a good batch of chili,  dirty rice, or a meatloaf with mashed taters.*



Grits was always a favorite in our home and still is .My grandmother used to make the best gravy ,I can make it but not like hers ,and her fried chicken was the best . I miss her so much..Leah


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2017)

Cheese grits, pimento cheese and coconut cream pie.

There's a hilarious book called "Being Dead is No Excuse" about how to properly see someone into the grave in the South.  You must serve the right food at the funeral dinner or the dearly departed will never be able to move toward the light.  Great recipes.


----------



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

jujube said:


> Cheese grits, pimento cheese and coconut cream pie.
> 
> There's a hilarious book called "Being Dead is No Excuse" about how to properly see someone into the grave in the South.  You must serve the right food at the funeral dinner or the dearly departed will never be able to move toward the light.  Great recipes.


I'll have to check it out ..Lol .Leah


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 20, 2017)

My dad was from the South.    He put hot sauce on everything, drank buttermilk with dinner and his favorite......take a piece of white bread and 'toast' it in the pan where you had just cooked bacon, using the bacon fat.    He died at a very young age.....


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 20, 2017)

My mother was from the south, but I never tasted grits or black eyed peas until I was an adult.  We didn't drink "sweet" tea either.  She did make great biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Leah (Apr 20, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> My dad was from the South.    He put hot sauce on everything, drank buttermilk with dinner and his favorite......take a piece of white bread and 'toast' it in the pan where you had just cooked bacon, using the bacon fat.    He died at a very young age.....



Well southern is normally real rich and not so great for you but I still enjoy it it's part of who I am...Leah


----------



## twinkles (Feb 11, 2018)

collard greens  seasoned with jowls-potatoes(red) corn on the cob and corn bread----navy beans and iced tea


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 11, 2018)

Pinto beans and cornbread
Collards or turnip greens
Meatloaf
sausage, bacon or ham and eggs, with grits, biscuits and gravy.
Chicken and dumplings
Tabasco sauce on the table for most meals
BBQ ribs or pulled pork 
fried or boiled okra
Pecan pies
sweet potato pie
RC cola and moon pies


----------



## terry123 (Feb 11, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> Pinto beans and cornbread
> Collards or turnip greens
> Meatloaf
> sausage, bacon or ham and eggs, with grits, biscuits and gravy.
> ...


Ditto here, too!!


----------



## TarheelGal (Feb 12, 2018)

Grits, sweet tea and boiled peanuts.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2018)

I had boiled peanuts once about 12 years ago when visiting the south. They're very good- I'd never heard of them before.

I love BBQ and all southern foods except the "gravy" on the biscuits.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 12, 2018)

How about red eye gravy. Made from strong coffee used to render the country ham bits off the pan.
Country ham biscuits.
Pig pickin cake.
Pig Picken. 
Eastern Carolina bbq.
Peach cobbler.
Collard liqueur- cures all!
Just to name a few.....


----------



## Victor (Feb 12, 2018)

Jambalaya!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 12, 2018)

*Not sure if actually southern, but I did a pretty good job buttermilk baked chicken not long ago.  Mixed up a buttermilk and egg wash, dipped the chicken and then covered it in bread crumbs and baked. Loved the flavor.*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh buttermilk is wonderful, and I love collards and the liquor.

I never had much of the eastern southern things like bbq, what is  Pig pickin cake or Pig pickin?

I did have red-eye gravy, forgot about that but I don't know how, because it's great!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2018)

Victor said:


> Jambalaya!



Never ate it. Hopefully someday.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 12, 2018)

Gumbo and Brunswick Stew.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh buttermilk is wonderful, and I love collards and the liquor.
> 
> I never had much of the eastern southern things like bbq, what is  Pig pickin cake or Pig pickin?
> 
> I did have red-eye gravy, forgot about that but I don't know how, because it's great!



Eastern NC bbq is vinegar based which may not sound good but is quite tasty. A pig pickin is a gathering where a whole pig cooked slow on a usually homemade grill. Slaw and potato salad is served along with a cake. I'm sure there's many variations. The pork is chopped and served with more vinegar based sauce containing red pepper flakes. Unique compared with red sauce type barbeque and is an old tradition in this part of NC.
A barbeque sandwich consists of this barbecue on a hamburger roll topped with slaw.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 13, 2018)

Chicken based chines style stir fry.

Of course everything is chopped up small so you can eat it with chopsticks if you are so inclined.

Ingredients are easy to come by.

Rice, peppers, green onions, water chestnuts, celery, 

Cook the rice.  Let it sit over night.  (It works better a day old).  

Then put all the ingredients in a fry pan with butter and cooking oil.

Stir this all together.   Then make room for an egg and scramble it and add it to the mixture.

And of course soya sauce. 

Lots of left over stuff can be used as well.

My other lunch favorite is grilled cheese sandwich with sliced dill pickles inside.  

A can of beer (optional) makes my day.

Buon appetite


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 13, 2018)

The first time I went to Georgia I thought oh yes I am home. Aside from the fact the people were sweeter and more friendly than any I had met before; it was the food that spoke to me. Grits, biscuits and gravy, fried okra, pecan praline to name a few.

Years ago I had a friend who would bake me a home made sweet potato pie for my birthday each year. It was so good. Far better than a pumpkin pie IMO.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Eastern NC bbq is vinegar based which may not sound good but is quite tasty. A pig pickin is a gathering where a whole pig cooked slow on a usually homemade grill. Slaw and potato salad is served along with a cake. I'm sure there's many variations. The pork is chopped and served with more vinegar based sauce containing red pepper flakes. Unique compared with red sauce type barbeque and is an old tradition in this part of NC.
> A barbeque sandwich consists of this barbecue on a hamburger roll topped with slaw.



Thanks Hearlady!- we call a pig picken a "pig roast", so mystery solved. I don't think I ever had eastern BBQ sauce, but now that you describe it I think I did hear it was vinegary in the Carolinas. Sometime I'll see if I can find  bottle.


----------



## Leah (Feb 14, 2018)

I love all southern foods as I grew up in Greenville SC,I love corn bread fried chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy and grits ,so many good southern foods to enjoyleah


----------



## Senex (Feb 14, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pimento cheese sandwiches!
> 
> Greens or green beans with smoked pork, garlic, a hot pepper pod or two and maybe a few walnut sized red potatoes to make it a meal.
> 
> ...




A great big yes to everything except the coconut cake...I think coconut is an acquired taste I never acquired. The pimento cheese spread is impossible to find in NorCal, so had to learn to make it myself, and love it on nearly everything, especially hamburgers. Beans without cornbread is like cherry pie without a glass of milk. I remember the sort of green beans you mention, but never yet found a recipe that replicates what I remember.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 15, 2018)

In Georgia we have wild corn dogs.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 2, 2018)

In Texas smoked brisket is probably #1 on our plates but all the goodies listed here go with it. A big chicken fried steak smothered is white gravy is not hard to find here either.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 2, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


>



I have been using Tobasco all the years of my life thanks to my dad. Love it on almost everything.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 2, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I have been using Tobasco all the years of my life thanks to my dad. Love it on almost everything.



Me too fmdog. I started as a young boy with just a drop or two in homemade soup. Now I grow the peppers and make my own sauce. Being on a low salt diet I omit the salt in mine. Just peppers and vinegar.


----------



## IKE (Mar 2, 2018)

Aunt Bea; Pimento cheese sandwiches !

My mom used to make pimento cheese from scratch and it was really good......in the stores locally is Mrs. Weaver's and it's pretty darn good for store bought.

[ATTACH type="full" said:
			
		

> 49365[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 8, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> ...A big chicken fried steak smothered is white gravy is not hard to find here either.


 
Please don't remind me, LOL. I look horrible when turned green with envy! We love chicken-fried steak and it's almost impossible to find a decent version out here. I can make it very well at home,but then we eat double portions because...well, I hardly ever make it so we 'pig out'!

However, there's been an increase in soul food restaurants in our area, so dishes like gumbo, shrimp and grits, and chicken 'n' waffles (the latter being one that may or may not be Southern, or Pennsylvanian, or ?? (Wiki gives a good rundown of its many appearances: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_and_waffles), have been easy to find in the last couple of years.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 9, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> In Texas smoked brisket is probably #1 on our plates but all the goodies listed here go with it. A big chicken fried steak smothered is white gravy is not hard to find here either.


love a good chicken fried steak, gravy, mashed potatoes and cornbread!  Add a glass of sweet tea or milk and I am there!!


----------



## Traveler (Mar 11, 2018)

I used to live in the french quarter of new orleans and i learned to love red beans and rice with smoked suasage and, of course a good chewy french bread. Nearly every restuarant in the city serves it on mondays.

Interesting history of this dish. In the old days woman always washed clothes on mondays, a rough chore when done by hand. The ladies, however, still had to feed the kids and the hubby when he came home from work. So, she had no time to cook. The answer was to soak the beans overnite, and in the morning drain the beans, add fresh water, smoked ham hocks, some spices, chopped: Onions, celery, and green peppers (called the holy trinity in new orleans) cover and simmer all day on the back of the stove. An hour before her family came home ,she would add the smoked sausage. Then at the last minute all she had to do was start the rice.  
A simple dish but just fabulous.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> In Georgia we have wild corn dogs.
> 
> View attachment 48649



That's a lot of bul........rushes.


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

Homemade Pimento cheese swirled with smoked chipotle sauce, usually with Wheat Crackers. Very good and depending on how heavy-handed you get with the Chipotle Sauce, it will lite you up. I make my own.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 28, 2018)

Me: chicken fried steak and I regret to say, sweet cornbread.

Spouse: gumbo, and shrimp & grits, preferably white.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 28, 2018)

You people made me want to go home, I'm stuck here with all these yankee's around me, I cook grits in the morning, still make cornbread, my wife's on a walker now so I do all the cooking , house cleaning , clothes, exc., I  cook for eight on thursday, and some saturday's, most day there are people here visiting.


----------

